# Has anyone tried feeling as a technique?



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

This is a weird one. I have had DP for a long time now, and nothing much really helps the unreality go away. I often feel numb/nothing so am not spontaneous socially and struggle to keep up with what is happening as I am constantly thinking how I SHOULD be behaving to appear 'normal' to others. There are moments of feeling when something is particularly emotional but generally nothing.

When I go to my heart/solar plexus area there is at first nothing to feel. Then all that comes up is fear/anxiety/sadness, just horrible things so I obviously have avoided doing this for some time as we are a capitalist consumerist society that goes towards pleasure and away from pain/discomfort. Which is understandable but true change is something that is painful and uncomfortable as we fail to get things right when we start something new. But from this process we can learn how to do things the right way and succeed and bring pleasure from that pain.

Anyway, has anyone tried staying with those feelings in a 'mindful' way. As in feel them almost as a meditation, although I have started doing it throughout the day as well. The more I stay with it these negative feelings rise and fall, move around and numb away. But sometimes there is a muscular relaxation, and almost a twitching and spasming of things in the abdomen.

Kind of on this topic, I am looking to have a session with a craniosacral therapist. They supposedly activate the parasympathetic nervous system through their technique on the neck. When DP started for me, I fainted and fell back and woke up with permanent DP (after weed). I THEN had a panic attack. I also had neck pain for 3 days after, and ,my GP dismissed this all as nothing despite clearly being acute onset of neurological symptoms after a blow to the head, a HUGE red flag in diagnostic medicine. So, I am also hopeful this will give me some good results


----------



## esroh (Jan 4, 2017)

have you been to a chiropractor etc yet? Cause if things arfent properly alligned in your spine thats known to be a possible cause for dpdr


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I went to an osteopath a few years ago. After the first session I was utterly convinced it was the cause of my dp. I felt the most relaxed I had in years and felt tension spasming out from my core and all over. I was breathing more deeply and the dp seemed to lessen. This all passed within a day though despite having a great nights sleep

The next few sessions never had the same affect. I have recently started to do self manipulation from a video on youtube. I crack my neck everyday but this technique has you lie with your head off the end of the bed and do it. It cracks the neck right up the top which is where I 'feel' I need to crack it but can't. Anyway again I am getting muscle releases and deeper breathing. I am convinced it is that although I have been on imipramine for 3 months now


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

esroh said:


> have you been to a chiropractor etc yet? Cause if things arfent properly alligned in your spine thats known to be a possible cause for dpdr


Is that really a possible legitimate cause? I don't want to get my hopes up.

Has there been any reported cases?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Possibly, I had some good effect from a craniosacral therapist, but changed therapist who wasnt as good. Short of money atm and the original place is far away and expensive. But will give it another go at some point in the future. Unfortunately everything is a possible cause of this.... so anything is worth a try


----------

